# Kindle Fire HD won't connect to public wifi



## bigdog1234 (Jul 2, 2013)

My mother recently got a Kindle Fire HD to use when she's at the doctor's office. The hospital has public wifi access throughout it and I can access the internet just fine with my laptop however her Kindle will not connect. When I go to "wireless" and click on the hotspot's name it will say "Authenticating..." and after a few seconds it will say "Authentication failed..." and I can't go to any web pages.

This particular wireless hotspot has a "terms and conditions" page that comes up after you first connect to the network and navigate to a web page. You must hit "accept" in order to begin browsing the internet. The network itself is open with no security. 

Any idea what the problem is? Everything I've seen suggests resetting the router but I can't exactly do that since it's not my network. The Kindle works fine on my home network so it doesn't make any sense why it won't work on an open public network.


----------

